# New build need advice please.



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey TFS!

I just ordered me a new build from newegg that I haven't put together yet but plan on it this weekend. My question is 1: I'm new to i7 cpus and I'm wondering if it better to overclock a i7 950 to 4.2/ht off or should I settle for a lower clock with ht enabled since ht produces more heat. I have a nice nuctua d14 cooler but would that air cooler be enough to cool the i7 @4.2? Someone told me that I could probably get 4ghz w/ht threading with my build but I figured I would get some opinions first. This pc will be my new gaming rig.
2nd question what's the average voltage ppl use to reach 4ghz and should turbo core /speed step be on or off once I find a stable oc? What about memory?? I want to try and keep it close to stock after overclocking before fiddling with that?, do I want x.m.p enabled??
*additional* I heard ppl saying that leaving the voltage on auto work s perfectly when overclock is this true?

My new rigs spec below

Asus sabortooth x58 mobo
Core i7 950 (nuctua d14 cooler)
4gbs corsair ddr3 9-9-9-24 1600mhz
Msi nvidia gtx580 1.5gb gddr5
Corsair 750w psu
120gb ssd intel
X2 1tb wd blacks in raid0
Windows 7 ultimate x64
Computer case is azza hurrican 2000 
23in lg 120hz lcd / 42 in lg lcd


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

i dont think you will need to overclock it more than 4 Ghz..also that will decrease the life of your processor..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

if you want to overclock... try this link ... YouTube - How to overclock Core i7 920 to 4,1GHz on Asus P6T motherboard (+ performance comparison)


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright ill settle for 3.8 + HT 24/7, also do i only disable speed step / turbo cores when im overclocking and just re enable once i settle on a stable clock or are they suppose to stay disabled?


----------

